# Chroma Key in product photography



## Studio Pedini (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum and would be interested in hearing from anyone who is regularly using chroma key techniques for advertising photography, techniques, tips, etc. I have just started to venture down this road and would be interested in others experiences.
Here is a sample:












Cheers,

John Pedini
Studio Pedini
Studio Pedini photography


----------



## Chriss (Feb 15, 2010)

Woahh how do you do that? I looked it up on google and could only find how to do it with videos.


----------



## Big_Pink_Snapper (Feb 17, 2010)

Chriss said:


> Woahh how do you do that? I looked it up on google and could only find how to do it with videos.




It's really simple... Watch this tutorial:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQCUP2WbSiQ]YouTube - Chroma Key In Photoshop - Tutorial[/ame]
:thumbup:


----------



## PhotographyPool (Feb 24, 2010)

Interesting Technique


----------



## Professional (Feb 25, 2010)

I am looking to buy Chroma Key background to use for product if it will help, i was going to buy it for portraits [still and maybe video one day if i use video].


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 25, 2010)

For what it's worth...
You don't really need to used colored 'chromakey' backgrounds for this.  In fact, it can often be a worse idea than using a plain white/black/grey background.  For example, you have to be aware that the background color can be picked up by the subject.  I think I can detect just a tiny bit of green on the left side of that Monster adapter.  

The idea behind using the color, is that it makes it easy to remove the background, especially for video where it's probably done automatically.  And yes, it can make it easier for still photos as well, but if you are careful about your lighting and don't let the subject blend into the background, it's just as easy to pull it off of a white/black background and you don't have to worry about the color issue.


----------

